# Another life lost



## Hagen70 (Nov 19, 2012)

Man Dies In Tree-Trimming Accident
TEXAS TOWNSHIP, Mich. (AP/NEWSCHANNEL 3) - Authorities say a 54-year-old man has died after falling about 18 to 20 feet from a ladder while trimming trees in southwestern Michigan.

Mark Danger of Mattawan fell while trimming branches Sunday at Wentzel's Greenhouse in Kalamazoo County's Texas Township, located near Kalamazoo.

Investigators say Danger lost his balance and fell onto a pile of previously cut wood. The sheriff's department says he died at the scene.

I didn't know him but sad none the less.


----------

